# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Viết lưu trữ - Cho người dùng phổ thông

## nguyenviet1008

Thiết kế đơn giản, tốc độ đọc/ghi dữ liệu ở mức vừa phải, loạt bút nhớ Test Lab thử nghiệm tháng này sẽ đáp ứng nhu cầu lưu trữ dữ liệu đơn giản của người dùng.

Tham gia thử nghiệm có 7 bút nhớ đến từ Kingston, TMX và Transcend. Các hãng sản xuất này đều đã khá quen thuộc với người dùng, mới chăng chỉ ở những bút nhớ của họ vừa có mặt trên thị trường: Kingston DataTraveler 110 4GB, Kingston DataTraveler Mini Slim 4GB, Transcend JetFlash V85 2GB, TMX 5209 1GB, TMX 5312 2GB, TMX 5314 2GB, TMX 5315 4GB. Hai bút nhớ Kingston có bề ngoài khác nhau hoàn toàn, DataTraveler 110 có kích thước lớn hơn nhiều so với DataTraveler Mini Slim, cả hai đều không cần đậy nắp. DataTraveler 110 dùng phương thức nhấn đẩy để sử dụng trong khi DataTraveler Mini Slim có cấu tạo dạng đúc, chỉ cần "cắm là dùng". Transcend JetFlash V85 có thiết kế nổi bật nhất với thân kim loại chống trầy xước sáng bóng, giữa thân viền xanh lam trang nhã. Các bút nhớ của TMX có thiết kế thường thấy: nắp đậy bằng nhựa, thân bọc kim loại, khe cắm dây đeo (kèm dây đeo theo bút nhớ). Trong đó, TMX 5312 và TMX 5314 thoạt nhìn y hệt nhau với màu đỏ “boóc đô” sang trọng, chỉ khác là TMX 5312 còn tích hợp khe cắm thẻ nhớ Micro SD phía sau đuôi bút. Còn TMX 5209 xanh lam "xẻ rảnh" duyên dáng trên thân.


TMX 5209 (trái) và TMX 5315 (phải) 

Test Lab đã dùng phần mềm DiskBench (đo tốc độ copy tập tin) kết hợp với đo đạc trực tiếp thực hiện trên thư mục 907MB (gồm 2039 tập tin và 78 thư mục con) và tập tin nén 790MB để biết được tốc độ đọc/ghi thực tế tập tin hay thư mục của bút nhớ. Thử nghiệm cho thấy loạt bút nhớ chưa thật ấn tượng ở tác vụ đọc thư mục, tốc độ rải đều từ 9,07MB/giây đến 12,33MB/giây, trong đó, TMX 5314 đã về đích đầu tiên. Tốc độ đọc tập tin cao hơn nhiều so với đọc thư mục, các bút nhớ hoàn tất quá trình đọc tập tin trong khoảng từ 13,48MB/giây trở lên, cao nhất đạt 22,02MB/giây (xem chi tiết ở bảng kết quả).


Transcend JetFlash V85 (trái) và TMX 5312 và TMX 5314 (phải) 

Thử nghiệm chức năng đầu đọc thẻ của TMX 5312, máy tính nhận ngay thẻ nhớ MicroSD dung lượng 1GB được gắn vào đuôi của TMX 5312, bạn có thể truy xuất thoải mái như đang dùng bút nhớ vậy. Để hỗ trợ tối ưu cho người sử dụng, chỉ có Trancsend cung cấp cho người dùng phần mềm JetFlash elite (tải tại http://www.transcend-uk.com/Products/JFelite.asp#download) cho phép quản lý tốt hơn việc lưu trữ dữ liệu, phần mềm này cũng được trang bị ở Transcend JetFlash V95C mà Test Lab từng thử nghiệm (ID: A0809_81).

Với những bút nhớ hoạt động ổn định, tốc độ khá, mẫu mã đơn giản này, bạn có thể mở rộng không gian nhớ của mình mà không phải bỏ ra một số tiền quá lớn.

*Thông tin cụ thể về những lọai USB trên : 

**kingston Data Traveler 110

*Dung lượng : 4 GB
Đọc ghi thư mục : 907 MB ( MB / S ) : 10,74 / 1, 65 
Đọc ghi tập tin nén 790 MB ( MB / S ) : 21,93 / 11,80
Giá : 230.000 VND
Bảo hành : 60 tháng
*
kingston Data Traveler Mini Slim

*Dung lượng : 4 GB
Đọc ghi thư mục : 907 MB ( MB / S ) : 11,74 / 2, 24 
Đọc ghi tập tin nén 790 MB ( MB / S ) : 18,06 / 7,21
Giá : 250.000 VND
Bảo hành : 60 tháng

*Traveler JetFlash V85*

Dung lượng : 2 GB
Đọc ghi thư mục : 907 MB ( MB / S ) : 9,07 / 2, 43 
Đọc ghi tập tin nén 790 MB ( MB / S ) : 13,48 / 3,69
Giá : 220.000 VND
Bảo hành : 24 tháng

*TMX 5209*

Dung lượng : 1 GB
Đọc ghi thư mục : 907 MB ( MB / S ) : 10,43 / 1,32 
Đọc ghi tập tin nén 790 MB ( MB / S ) : 17,43 / 3,45
Giá : 7 USD
Bảo hành : 18 tháng

*TMX 5312*

Dung lượng : 2 GB
Đọc ghi thư mục : 907 MB ( MB / S ) : 11,70 / 1,12 
Đọc ghi tập tin nén 790 MB ( MB / S ) : 22,02 / 4,40
Giá : 10 USD
Bảo hành : 18 tháng

*TMX 5314*

Dung lượng : 2 GB
Đọc ghi thư mục : 907 MB ( MB / S ) : 12,33 / 1,63
Đọc ghi tập tin nén 790 MB ( MB / S ) : 20,33 / 5,28
Giá : 8 USD
Bảo hành : 18 tháng

*TMX 5315*

Dung lượng : 4 GB
Đọc ghi thư mục : 907 MB ( MB / S ) : 11,20 / 1,92
Đọc ghi tập tin nén 790 MB ( MB / S ) : 17,59 / 3,43
Giá : 12 USD
Bảo hành : 18 tháng

----------

